# Ford, 5.7 L aluminum headed, V8 spark plug problem



## LYNN (Jan 16, 2009)

this engine is spitting out spark plugs like Jed Clampet spit out tobacco. Got 150 k on it and it started running rough. Mechanic put plugs, wires replaced all 8 ignition coils. Then it started spitting out plugs. 3 of them already in less than a1000 mi. Had to heli coil on on one cylinder.  Could the replacement plug be too small (thread size) Been to shop 6 times in last 1000 or so miles. Once was for fuel injector.
This has been a great truck up to now.
Anyone seen this problem before.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Jan 16, 2009)

Here ya go 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=279492


----------



## bany (Jan 17, 2009)

I saw this on a mechanics forum while i was looking into ignition coil stuff. seems several people were having this problem and wanted a recall. not sure of the engine or heads involved. can't recall the site either,sorry!


----------



## Mel (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep, its very common on the 5.4.  I keep the heli-coils in stock for them.


----------



## fountain (Jan 18, 2009)

what year is the truck?


----------



## g-man (Jan 18, 2009)

Had this happen to my F250 last year.  Ford knows they have problems with the triton engines manufactured from 97 to 03, but they will not acknowledge it.  Just do a simple search on blown out spark plugs and there is a wealth of knowledge.  I spent roughly $5000 on replacing the engine.  I filed a grievance with the national highway safety administration and filed a consumer complaint.  I also contacted Ford to no avail.  Good luck.


----------



## fountain (Jan 19, 2009)

well, i never owned a regular one, but have had 2 lightnings and have been a member on a lightning forum for several years.  in 99-00 a lot of people had problems with the plugs in the heads blowing out.  i think the 99-00 only had 8 threds where the 01+ went to 12--may be wrong on the numbers, but i know they upped the thread count in 01.  some got it covered and some not--good luck.


----------



## koreanheat257 (Nov 11, 2011)

Defect in the head not enough threads for the plugs to screw down. 2V heads spit plugs, 3V heads break them off when replacing


----------



## insanehunter (Nov 22, 2011)

yall need to get a chevy!!!!!!!!!


----------

